# Cool site Instantwatcher.com for everything in NetFlix streaming



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I came across http://instantwatcher.com/ the other day while searching for streaming TV shows. I wish I knew about it a long time ago, check it out.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Not bad. Just added it to my favorites list.


----------

